

Show HN: Todoed – Turn any text into a task with ease - Preseed
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/todoed/eijljnfcmaammkjailmoddbelkkdkeme

======
Preseed
Dear HN,

Need beta testers ~ spread the love.

